# a few patterns some might enjoy



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

a few patterns I though some might enjoy making

Snow Man Gift Card Cozy
http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Lily_SugarnCreamweb117_kn_cozy.en_US.pdf

Snowman
http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Lily_SugarnCreamweb11_kn_snowman.en_US.pdf

Hat/Mittens/fingerless Mittens
http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Patons_Astraweb1_kn_set.en_US.pdf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

those are wonderful, many thanks!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

So gorgeous! Sadly, Fair Isle knitting is beyond me.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting.....love the hat and fingerless mittens....


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns just downloaded the Santa card holder .


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome for the patterns.

Enjoy


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pavasa said:


> So gorgeous! Sadly, Fair Isle knitting is beyond me.


But if you like the "style" of something, it shouldn't stop you.
Solution, do it in one/two colors. :wink:
Whenever you may be ready for fair isle, you will already have the pattern.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> But if you like the "style" of something, it shouldn't stop you.
> Solution, do it in one/two colors. :wink:
> Whenever you may be ready for fair isle, you will already have the pattern.


Would be wishful thinking for me Galaxy. It must be over 40 years since I knitted. Remember using bobbins but for the life of me cannot remember what I could have been knitting. Most likely sweaters for my sons. The thought of trying something like that now is too intimidating. Will stick to the crocheting I've been doing since, though, I am thinking of picking up the needles after the new year to try some small projects. 
But I will take your suggestion & save the pattern, Just. In. Case.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pavasa said:


> Would be wishful thinking for me Galaxy. It must be over 40 years since I knitted. Remember using bobbins but for the life of me cannot remember what I could have been knitting. Most likely sweaters for my sons. The thought of trying something like that now is too intimidating. Will stick to the crocheting I've been doing since, though, I am thinking of picking up the needles after the new year to try some small projects.
> But I will take your suggestion & save the pattern, Just. In. Case.


Happy Crafting in whatever you choose.  :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice patterns thank you


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ...thank you


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, I love the Santa Card Holder


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Going to the links now...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your very welcome.
Glad so many will enjoy these patterns.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you if I have time I will try the snowman gift card cover


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern for the snowflake hat and mittens. I've been looiking for that one.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

blawler said:


> Thanks for the pattern for the snowflake hat and mittens. I've been looiking for that one.


your very welcome, glad it was something you were looking for and I was able to share.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The hat/mittens sets are just what I was looking for today!!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for these knitting projects and love the way you posted with the pictures. Made it easy to already see the project and new I wanted to save for future...My computor is slow to download right now so I some times cannot open up....Plan on making gift holder tonight , but saved the hats for New Year project for my beautiful GC for next Xmas...Happy Crafting.....Davena.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Davena said:


> Thanks for these knitting projects and love the way you posted with the pictures. Made it easy to already see the project and new I wanted to save for future...My computor is slow to download right now so I some times cannot open up....Plan on making gift holder tonight , but saved the hats for New Year project for my beautiful GC for next Xmas...Happy Crafting.....Davena.


Your very welcome and hope you enjoy making the patterns.

I always post a picture of what the pattern looks like so those who might want the pattern can see it before downloading it.

This way you don't have to go to a link to find it is something you aren't really interested in.

That's just the way I post links to patterns.

Enjoy, Happy Holiday and Happy Knitting.


----------

